# Newbie on my first mod… 14.36 Mon Ark. Done!!!



## Trinity (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, I just went out last weekend and got a 1983 14 ft Mon Ark flat bottom, trailer, and a 1976 25hp Evinrude (not running but motor is at the shop). I got everything for $500 so I feel like I got a good deal seeing that everything, minus the motor is in very good shape. I am brand spankin new at this so I am going to be asking question as I go alone. I have been looking around this site for about a month now so I am not competely in the dark.

My Plans: 
Deck the front
Deck the rear
Middle floor
Foot controlled trolling motor
Hopefully I can work in some storage inside the front deck.
Keeping it simple for my first. Don’t know much about boat electronic this being my first boat. (other than my 10 ft jon with nothing done to it)

I will try to get some good picture up as soon as I can. It is dark by time I get home now so it will most likely be this weekend.


----------



## Tin Yachtsman (Nov 10, 2010)

Let me be the first to welcome you to the site. I've only been here a few months, but I've learned a lot about these little boats and how to get the most out of them. Don't be afraid to ask questions. You will get a lot of help from the members whenever you ask for it. It sounds like you got a great deal on your boat package.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 10, 2010)

I like my layout as it is very simple and has the storage that you are looking for under the casting deck and plenty of room in the boat. Now granted mine is 4 inches wider, but I have fished out of a 1432 set up like mine and you really appreciate all the extra room. I was like you, a newbie at this. See my build thread:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12178&start=0

The finished boat is near the end

















As you can see there is plenty of room on the casting deck to put a foot controlled trolling motor


----------



## Trinity (Nov 10, 2010)

A few before picture.


----------



## albright1695 (Nov 10, 2010)

Great to see another guy from NC here. Nice tin! Now is a great time of year to do mods,just put fishing out of your mind  and concentrate on boat mods for springtime.  

www.cncba.x10hosting.com Central NC Bass Anglers


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 11, 2010)

I see what looks like Pressure Treated wood in your pictures. Don't use PT Wood on an aluminum boat. The copper in the wood will cause damage to the aluminum.
Some people will tell you 25 HP is to much for a 1436 jon but thats what I run it's fast.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 11, 2010)

dang i just noticed that too albright! Im up in Mount Airy man! Nice looking boat! See you you cut that bench out, it will make you SOOO much room. make sure you cut it out, dont drill out the rivets, just leave them be. Then uses some wood or metal (I prefer 1x1 aluminum angle and rivets) and make a casting deck frame and you are good to go man!.

X2 on the pressure treated btw! use regular wood and coat it in fiberglass or sealer or something


----------



## Trinity (Nov 11, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I see what looks like Pressure Treated wood in your pictures. Don't use PT Wood on an aluminum boat. The copper in the wood will cause damage to the aluminum.
> Some people will tell you 25 HP is to much for a 1436 jon but thats what I run it's fast.




Good eye man. 
I got the wood first, and then did some research. I’m taking it back as soon as I get a chance. My hopes aren’t too high on the motor getting fixed. I will most likely try to get a 9.9 or 15 hp to go on her.
Thanks.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 11, 2010)

I don’t think I am going to take the front seat out. I am thinking I want to deck all the way to the front seat.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 11, 2010)

albright1695 said:


> Great to see another guy from NC here. Nice tin! Now is a great time of year to do mods,just put fishing out of your mind  and concentrate on boat mods for springtime.
> 
> https://www.cncba.x10hosting.com Central NC Bass Anglers



I checked that link out looks like something I would really want to get into.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 11, 2010)

Trinity said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I see what looks like Pressure Treated wood in your pictures. Don't use PT Wood on an aluminum boat. The copper in the wood will cause damage to the aluminum.
> ...


Don't give up on the 25 yet.


----------



## albright1695 (Nov 11, 2010)

Trinity said:


> albright1695 said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see another guy from NC here. Nice tin! Now is a great time of year to do mods,just put fishing out of your mind  and concentrate on boat mods for springtime.
> ...



We will be posting our 2011 schedule soon. Just a bunch of guys who like to fish! Everything from electric only jons to aluminum bass boats.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 12, 2010)

not to thread jack nut albright, the fiance's dad and i may join a tourny or two to see how we like the club


----------



## Trinity (Nov 21, 2010)

I got the priming done this weekend. I was going to paint today but I could not find paint that I wanted plus I really don’t know what type or how much I would need. I am going to use a wagner paint sprayer and I would like to apply three coats. I thinking about a clear coat for protection.


----------



## lbursell (Nov 22, 2010)

If you don't already own one, I gotta warn you against the Wagner spray painter. I just repainted my trailer and the Wagner so-called "painter" was the worst hundred bucks I've spent in the last twenty years. Absolute piece of junk ripoff. You'll spend more time cleaning it, unclogging it, keeping it tilted at only the just, exact, right level, and otherwise trying to keep it working than you will on the actual painting. If somebody offered me a t-bone steak with the name Wagner on it, I'd rather go to McDonalds. And, I'm no fan of that clown, either. I'll go into more detail on my adventures with Wagner when I post my trailer refurb thread in a few days.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 22, 2010)

Same thing someone said at work. I might just rent one of the high dollar sprayer from ACE. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## tccanoe (Nov 22, 2010)

Trint. Look at "Boat House" under Decking when to and when not to thread. Monark is a good boat but 1436 is a little nerrow to be putting a deck up too high. You'll end up unstable and you don't want to toss that little fellow in your pic out of the boat. Just a word of caution but welcome aboard and you have come to the right place to keep it safe.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 22, 2010)

I am about a 140 lb, my fishing partner is about the same. Plus my boys dont mind going out on our 10 ft jon, so if the 14 is not safe thats where we will be spending father son time.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 29, 2010)

Been painting all weekend and still not finished!!!! I done a million things wrong on this paint job and the evidence is inside the boat. My paint gun was clogged up and I didn’t know it. I thought my paint was just too thin or thick. I had a clog where the bottle meets the gun. I cleared the clog with a pair of tweezers and all was good. That was after a full day of painting. My second rookie mistake was using a 6 gallon air compressor. I could only paint for about half a minute before my compressor needed to recharge. I have one more coat and the outside will be complete. The inside needs to be redone but I don’t know if I have it in me.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, got the last coats of paint on last night. It is mega gloss Med Gray marine paint by Blue Water.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, motor is out of the picture. Too much work is needed and it has been in salt water so I am going on the search. Something between 10 and 20hp. Here are a few picture of where I am right now.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 27, 2010)

Pics


----------



## weezer71 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks great so far!!! Can't wait to see the finished product =D>


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks sweet!! Thats gonna be nice when its done.


----------



## mmf (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks good but I hope those are not galvanized corner brackets on your framework. Bad news when attaching these to aluminum, chemical reaction and corrosion, also I hope no steel screws anywhere unless stainless. I suppose wood is OK if you are going to keep your boat in the garage or covered, otherwise you will be rebuilding it again in about five years if exposed to a lot of moisture (been there, done that) many times.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2010)

mmf said:


> Looks good but I hope those are not galvanized corner brackets on your framework. Bad news when attaching these to aluminum, chemical reaction and corrosion, also I hope no steel screws anywhere unless stainless. I suppose wood is OK if you are going to keep your boat in the garage or covered, otherwise you will be rebuilding it again in about five years if exposed to a lot of moisture (been there, done that) many times.



Thanks for the heads up. I did use all stainless steel screws all over the boat so that should not be a problem. When it come to the wood there is a two reasons I went with it. First and foremost cash, my wife is already getting on my case about how much I spend on the boat. Second, I don't have the equipment to work on aluminum or the know-how so for "My first mod" I am going to stick with something I am a little more comfortable with. For the galvanized corner brackets that might be my first real mistake. #-o


----------



## Trinity (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok question! How do I attach the carpeted plywood panel without drilling screws through them?


----------



## Trinity (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, got the boat on the water today and I was happy with it. No leaks and not too tipsy! I still need to know how to attach the plywood panels after putting carpet on them without showing the screws (please someone help!!!!).


----------



## Nussy (Jan 2, 2011)

There's no way to avoid screwing through the top of the deck. Depending on the carpet the screw heads bury themselves and sort of disappear in the carpet. Where I could on my build I drilled pilot holes before putting the deck down then screw from below through the hatches....but you probably won't be able to do that everywhere.


----------



## Trinity (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I got a motor. 1972 Johnson 9.5 and it started on the first pull when I picked it up. I got it with a package deal with this 12.36 jon. I am having a hard time getting the mounting bolts loose to get the motor off. It has been snowing since so I have not been able to work on it. With the deal that I got it, it is possible for me to sell the boat for the price I got the boat and motor for.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 10, 2011)

Spray the threads with WD40 and let them set. If there's any corrosion, it will eat it. You can also put a short piece of pipe over the ends of the mounting bolts. This will give you a little more leverage. Don't use a lot of force, you don't want to snap anything off. Todd


----------



## Trinity (Jan 20, 2011)

I hit it with WD40, heat, a tool and finally it broke off!! #-o . Good thing my Neighbor knows everything and drilled the bolts out and re-tap the threads. Motor is on the boat now. I really need to take this thing out for a test run and catch a fish. Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Trinity (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## webvamp (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go with the same paint, Amazon has it for around $17 a qt. How much did it take for your boat?

Rusty


----------



## Decatur (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Trinity (Feb 20, 2011)

I am calling her done!!!! Sorry I got so slack on the updates school, work, kids, wife and boat have had me busy. Thinking about naming her River Seal.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 20, 2011)

It turned out really nice, and you broke it in right!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like your boat is a little long for the trailer. You should do something about that before you put a hook in the bottom of your boat.


----------



## skimsucka (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet job Looks great clean and simple !!


----------



## Trinity (Feb 22, 2011)

webvamp said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the same paint, Amazon has it for around $17 a qt. How much did it take for your boat?
> 
> Rusty



I paid about $80 for the gallon. It is marine paint from Blue water.

https://www.bluewatermarinepaint.com/blwamapa2.html


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 22, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Looks like your boat is a little long for the trailer. You should do something about that before you put a hook in the bottom of your boat.




Yeah I hooked my boat when my bunks were to short. All you need to do is extend the bunks and add some kind of support for the rear end of the bunks.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Jon boat! =D> I noticed that u where from lumberton! I live about four miles out of pembroke. Where do u do a lot of ur fishing at?


----------



## Trinity (Mar 28, 2011)

alanbird_87 said:


> Nice Jon boat! =D> I noticed that u where from lumberton! I live about four miles out of pembroke. Where do u do a lot of ur fishing at?




Cape Fear or Lumber River. How about yourself? The Picture with the small bass is in the lumber river.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome job.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 31, 2011)

Trinity said:


> alanbird_87 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Jon boat! =D> I noticed that u where from lumberton! I live about four miles out of pembroke. Where do u do a lot of ur fishing at?
> ...



We usually go down to the Lumber River at Boardman. Ive never been in the Cape Fear. We usually go to a few lakes as well. Shearon Harriss, Blewett Falls, Lake Tillery, or Jordan Lake. We got a small beat around boat we use for smaller sections of the river and swamps around town.


----------



## Trinity (Mar 31, 2011)

alanbird_87 said:


> Trinity said:
> 
> 
> > alanbird_87 said:
> ...



Cape Fear is nice, Water does not move as fast as Lumber River. I want to make a trip down to Jordan Lake sometime down to road. With the weather we have been having I am not too excited about go anywhere around water.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 31, 2011)

We are goin to try Shearon Harris monday to see if we can do anything. Suppose to be warmin up this weekend and suppose to be back to normal next week.


----------



## Trinity (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck, let me know how you do.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Apr 1, 2011)

If I were you, I would place some carpeted panels up the side of the boat and maybe mount some lights like I did. Just makes it look that much cleaner:

















Boat looks awesome though!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 1, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> If I were you, I would place some carpeted panels up the side of the boat and maybe mount some lights like I did. Just makes it look that much cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I could make it look as good as yours I would. Maybe on the off season I will try that out. For now it is all about fishing. I am looking at this for next winter. 
https://fayetteville.craigslist.org/boa/2294248540.html


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 5, 2011)

Trinity said:


> Good luck, let me know how you do.



We ended up not going to Shearon Harris because it was just too windy! So we went to creek and only caught one fish! I guess it was just a bad day. We r goin to try them again and friday though!


----------

